

January 27, 1945.  - ommunist
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&prev=_dd&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwolfschanze.livejournal.com%2F1468706.html
The troops of the 60th Army of the 1st Ukrainian Front liberated the Auschwitz concentration camp.
======
ommunist
It was done by granddads of these Ukrainian guys fighting each other today.
History is not without the sense of irony.

